# Windows 8 stuck on shutting down.



## TessB (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My HP laptop running Windows 8 will no longer shut down, it gets stuck at 'shutting down' with the circle spinning and lights still flashing. I tried a system restore but it froze on 'restarting' so the restore failed. I have no idea what the issue is! :-( it starts normally after I've used the power button to shut it down.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------

